# Google+ 2.0



## DGP (Oct 3, 2011)

*Uninstall* existing *Google+*. :tongue3:
*REMEMBER *- This is a *test build*, so not everything will be perfect. *Install at your own risk*. 

Download it from this link:
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/10/07/exclusive-download-google-2-0-from-ics-offers-new-more-polished-interface/#download

Or direct APK:
View attachment 5543


----------



## derek910 (Jul 19, 2011)

This makes the People app on my phone FC when it's installed. I'm running Skyraider Zeus Pre2 anybody know what could be the cause. It's FC everytime i click People


----------



## DGP (Oct 3, 2011)

derek910 said:


> This makes the People app on my phone FC when it's installed. I'm running Skyraider Zeus Pre2 anybody know what could be the cause. It's FC everytime i click People


It could be the app itself. This is still being tested by Google (From what I read), so expect some minor issues. It's mainly out for people (Like myself) who like to test out new things.


----------



## Vagrant_1 (Aug 17, 2011)

"derek910 said:


> This makes the People app on my phone FC when it's installed. I'm running Skyraider Zeus Pre2 anybody know what could be the cause. It's FC everytime i click People


Same here, had to uninstall but I do like it much better than previous version.


----------



## DGP (Oct 3, 2011)

Vagrant_1 said:


> Same here, had to uninstall but I do like it much better than previous version.


Yeah, the new interface is what shines the most. I'm pumped for a final (Issue free) 2.0. People worked fine for me (Liquid Smooth 3.0), but for some reason I couldn't post anything.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Took my messenger icon off

I'm a kang!


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

Won't install at all on CM7. I'm probably doing it wrong.


----------



## fulkrum78 (Oct 3, 2011)

wxjunkie said:


> Won't install at all on CM7. I'm probably doing it wrong.


Uninstall Google + if you have it already, then install the new one...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Seems nice but no widget. Hopefully they have one for release.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

All I've gotten was the Chord app, not the G+ :S..and People FCed


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

No widget and force closes People when I try to add a new contact and at every boot. Going back to the market version. Thanks for the sneak peak none the less


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

works awesome w/ OMFGB as does music 2.0


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

Had the same problem with it screwing with Contacts and People widget on BAMF Forever 1.0.7 so I uninstalled Google+ 2.0.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 15, 2011)

Seams nice...i'm still waiting for the ability to modify albums and upload photos to specific albums.

Sent from Android


----------

